# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Θέση εργασίας

## SV1EDG

*Το είδα και το ανεβάζω....πρόκειται για την προηγούμενη εταιρία όπου απασχολούμουνα και από την οποία έμαθα πάρα πολλά....


Ηλεκτρονικός / Αυτοματιστής*
Η εταιρία ΜΟΝΙΤΟΡ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΕ είναι μια εταιρία που ειδικεύεται στη σχεδίαση, την κατασκευή, την εγκατάσταση και την υποστήριξη ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων πληροφόρησης τεχνολογίας LED. Η εταιρία επιθυμεί να προσλάβει:
*Ηλεκτρονικό ή Αυτοματιστή*
*Περιγραφή θέσης:*Ο κατάλληλος υποψήφιος θα απασχοληθεί στην συναρμολόγηση, παραγωγή, προγραμματισμό και τελικό έλεγχο τυπωμένων κυκλωμάτων display & CPU.
Απαραίτητα προσόντα:

Απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ / ΑΕΙ Ηλεκτρονικής ή ΑυτοματισμούΚαλή γνώση ηλεκτρονικώνΚαλή γνώση υπολογιστώνΕπιθυμητή ανάλογη προϋπηρεσίαΑπαραίτητη η γνώση αγγλικώνΕκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσειςΑπαραίτητες δεξιότητες: οργάνωση, λεπτομερής προσοχή & συνέπεια
*Η εταιρία προσφέρει:*Άριστο εργασιακό περιβάλλονΠροοπτικές εξέλιξηςΣυνεχή εκπαίδευση
*Τόπος εργασίας: Άνω Λιόσια, Αττική*

http://monitor-electronics.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BA%CE%B7%CF%81%CF%85%CE%BE%C  E%B7-%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%82/

----------

Gaou (11-04-19)

----------

